# stop and smile



## survivalguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Those of us thats been doing it for a while dont you just like to go and stare at all your stuff for a while and smile. aint no buyers remorse here. the bigger it gets the bigger my smile is


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I was thinking that all of my filled canning jars is akin to "Canning porn!" I love to go stare at them! I even love staring at pictures of other peoples home canned goods! 
:nuts: I know! LOL!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yup. Seeing all those canning jars, buckets of food, cans of ammo; gives you that warm, fuzzy feeling all over. 

Four years ago I wouldn't have been able to say that.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

:gaah: How many shopping days until TSHTF? :gaah: (just kidding)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are just learnign how to can and making mistakes but nothing too bad.I only have about 70 qt.s canned and I like knowing they are there.
I am just taking out the last of the peaches from my first hot bathing.Got 10 qt.s,did 13 qt.s of tomatos yesterday under pressure.
Yall are way ahead of us.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> :gaah: How many shopping days until TSHTF? :gaah: (just kidding)


Haha, that definitely made me smile. 

I know I am pretty far behind most of you guys, but it definitely inspirational, seeing what little I have. As the saying goes, "Nothing breeds success like success."

Just got word that I got awarded a performance bonus that should hit this friday... going gun and ammo shopping! :2thumb:


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I look at some shelves and smile, while I look at the empty spaces on others and sigh. My wife and I were talking about the price of food when I realized that there is something brown on our fan. When did that happen? Nonetheless, we're still pleased with our progress from two years ago when we thought we were hot stuff for having a couple of cases of bottled water and a weeks worth of supplies in a tote. Time to go plot out more raised beds


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We're about 90% done stocking up on food. We have a long way to go on some other things but I feel good that we have that much food.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I even love staring at pictures of other peoples home canned goods! :nuts: I know! LOL!


Whew! Glad it's not just me. 

Turtle, you have yourself a mighty fine time with that bonus. :2thumb:

kyhoti, raised beds are awesome.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I for one love when I go shopping and see in the MS stores, large displays on canning and preserving.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

survivalguy said:


> Those of us thats been doing it for a while dont you just like to go and stare at all your stuff for a while and smile. aint no buyers remorse here. the bigger it gets the bigger my smile is


I almost passed this topic--glad I didn't...I go to the bedroom(my store) and just open the door and stare at the buckets, the shelves of foods and supplies, open the closet and stare at the cases of canned veggies stacked....
Dh hugs me and says since we started acquiring a lot of provisions, he sleeps better...and that's from a couple with 7 major break downs and repairs in 10 weeks starting with the broken toes. (not even counting the repairs and break downs in the woods)
I just think the devil was trying to sway our commitment...hey, it didn't work!!! 
Even with all the break downs and repair bills--and everything isn't getting fixed!!!(gonna have to prioritize, the garage door is really getting heavier every day)--I can find a silver lining. If you can't find a positive side, you're really in trouble..I choose Joy every Morning....I have an acquaintance paralyzed neck down...I can always find a positive knowing how she has lived for the last 20 years. 
COUNT YOUR BLESSINGS, FOLKS.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Amen, JayJay! Thanks! This is a great, uplifting thread! It's good to hang out with people with whom we can rejoice with about planning and prepping!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Amen, JayJay! Thanks! This is a great, uplifting thread! It's good to hang out with people with whom we can rejoice with about planning and prepping!


:beercheer: as opposed the hiding & skulking many of us have to do IRL...


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha Blob! I prefer the term "under the radar" to "hiding and skulking".

Great post, JayJay! Yes, it is all about attitude. I always remember that no matter how bad things may get, I've still got it much better than the vast majority on this planet. I have the financial means and the foresight to prepare. That all by itself is heartening, even if I am still way behind on the actual implementation. 

And yes, I have "yarn porn" and "bead porn"! I don't have time to do many projects (especially now that I've actively started prepping) but I love to just look at and handle my collections. I love the textures and colors and appreciate the work and skill that created each bead or skein of yarn, especially if it was my own work and skill! 

I think of my collections as art, whether beads, yarn, species in my garden, or items in my preps. The only difference between these and a Monet on the wall is that my collection will probably someday save my hind parts, and my family's too.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, it makes me smile, too! I'm at a point, though, where I need to find additional storage. We are in a position that, at any given time, company can drop by and sometimes stay for hours or days. Almost every room in the house could be visited. So, we're trying to hide things in plain sight, but...we're running out of room! We already have things tucked under beds, behind sofas, tables made outta 5 gal. buckets, etc... Where do you go from there?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm calling Lowe's right now...we have doors that can be locked from the inside...yikes; how do I get back in??
What if a child locked the door and can't get it unlocked?? I tried that straight thing that tightens new tp holders, etc--didn't work.
Stupid damn doors...and then I am definitely locking my room with the buckets, canned veggies in closet, and shelfs of food and supplies.:ignore:

Thanks dirtgirl and gypsysue...oh, we have been blessed---and with all our break downs?? there are things that can just wait to be fixed....I do see those in the grocery not stocking and remember when it was gas or food for us more than once...and realize that may be all they can afford today. And every night, they are on MY list...of prayers.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I do see those in the grocery not stocking and remember when it was gas or food for us more than once...and realize that may be all they can afford today. And every night, they are on MY list...of prayers.


Amen! :flower:


----------

